# Sunkyst breeder reviews



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My neighbors bought a male pup from Sunkyst Goldens in Jan. They seemed to be very pleased with their pup, the breeder and the overall experience.


----------



## Maverick James (Feb 27, 2012)

Not sure where in Virginia you are looking, but you might want to check mybuddygoldens. I have heard good things about them. I believe they are in Blacksburg.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

I can't offer a "review" but I can tell you what I'm seeing with clearances:

None of their dogs are listed in the CERF database. This does not in any way mean that the eye clearances weren't done. In the past many people have chosen not to send them in (though there's a big push to change that just recently, including a change to the GRCA Code of Ethics -- but especially if their last round of exams were before that change no one could fault them at all for choosing not to send them in). It just means that you need to ask to see the hard copies. Eye clearances should be done annually, so the most recent one they show you should be within the past 12 months (though I'm sure we've all gone a month over or something minimal waiting for our favorite opthamologist to come back to town or something... but you know what I mean.)

By the way, I believe there's a sticky in this section on the forum that shows examples of what clearances should look like in case you are not sure.

All of their dogs had hip and elbow clearances listed in the OFA database. This includes the first 4 girls and 2 boys listed on their site -- not the younger dogs at the bottom of the page that do not have clearance info listed by the breeder as I'm assuming those dogs do not yet have clearances. 

Only 2 dogs -- Sunkyst It's About Tyme (male) and Sunkyst Devil Wears Prada -- had heart clearances listed on OFA. Both appear to have been done by a cardiologist rather than a regular practitioner (which is great!). Again, like the eye clearances, this does not mean that the heart clearances were not done on the other dogs. It only means they weren't sent in to the database and that you should ask to see the hard copies. This would be a single exam/clearance for each dog.

Outside of that I really only took a cursory glance at the website but I do not see any major red flags jumping out at me. So long as the clearances check out (and in my gut I have a feeling they will), they look like a solid breeder. Have you spoken to them yet? The next step will be beginning to build a good relationship and getting to know more about each other to determine whether this breeder's line will be a good match for your lifestyle. 

Best of luck on your puppy search!!

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## dovetail (Mar 9, 2012)

Maverick James said:


> Not sure where in Virginia you are looking, but you might want to check mybuddygoldens. I have heard good things about them. I believe they are in Blacksburg.


Yes, she has an excellent reputation, but no puppies now or near future.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

dovetail said:


> Yes, she has an excellent reputation, but no puppies now or near future.


Would she be able to referr you to someone she knows?


----------



## dovetail (Mar 9, 2012)

mylissyk said:


> Would she be able to referr you to someone she knows?


I did inquire approx. 3 weeks ago and the only one she could recommend at the time was in Idaho. Too far.
Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I have no personal knowledge of Sunkyst. Have you looked into Crescent Goldens in the same area? They have a very, very nice litter right now!

Here are some local GR clubs if you're looking for a puppy referral. 

www.pvgrc.org
Welcome to Lenape Golden Retriever Club website
Autumn Valley Golden Retriever Club
Home
The Long Island Golden Retriever Club, Inc.
www.gpgrc.org


----------



## dovetail (Mar 9, 2012)

CarolinaCasey said:


> I have no personal knowledge of Sunkyst. Have you looked into Crescent Goldens in the same area? They have a very, very nice litter right now!
> 
> Here are some local GR clubs if you're looking for a puppy referral.
> 
> ...



I have tried to contact Crescent as I have read a number of positive responses on the forum. Unfortunately, have not heard back from them.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I am not sure if the current litter for Crescent goldens is all spoken for at the moment. Yvonne will get back to you soon. I have a crescent dog and he is wonderful!


----------



## Gldnlove1 (Jul 17, 2016)

This is my 2nd Golden Retriever from Sunkyst Goldens as of May 2015. Last time I was lucky enough to only drive 35 miles, but they moved. So I ran from Daytona Bch, FL to Chapin, SC this last time AND worth every mile. They have the most beautiful puppies in the world. Not to mention they take excellent care of their dogs. I get compliments on Ms. Katie all the time. She is so loving, gentle and all pup!! I truly couldn't live without her.


----------



## Sunpuppy (Jul 24, 2013)

Sunkyst is Sharon MacDermott--she's a great breeder. She does do all clearances. I've gotten 3 dogs from her, the first two in the late 90's and the last one in 2014. She's always been available for any questions or concerns I've had about my dogs through the years. She can tell you exactly why she is breeding the particular dogs and what she expects from the litter. I have to say her dogs are gorgeous and smart. 

P.s Gldnlove1 - I am in Palm Coast so not too far from you!


----------

